# General > Genealogy >  Donald MacKay and Anne MacKay  (Sutherland) Headstone Photo

## Anne_d

Hi all, this is my first post. I am seeking a headstone photo of my x3 great grand parents Donald MacKay born I believe in Rogart, Sutherland, Caithness (1779-4 Feb 1861) died Harpsdale, Halkirk. I believe he married twice, first spouse was a Christian Bain (1777-1819?) from Halkirk and second spouse Ann/e Sutherland (1788-1841?) from Dunnet (my x3 gggmother).

Donald and Anne had 5 children Ann 1820, Janet 1821, James 1823, Donald 1825 and David 1828 and were married in May 1919.

Donald and Christian also had 5 children Thomas 1804, Jean 1807, John 1809, Ann 1814 and Elizabeth 1817. They married in Dec 1803.

I have tried to find a headstone photo on Find a Grave and Billion graves and also on oddquine.co.uk with no success.  

Could someone please point me in the right direction in regard to my headstone search, there is a Thomas MacKay and Christian Bain in Halkirk and a Donald and Anne MacKay also in Halkirk, but the dates dont match up so have hit a brick wall.

I am also after Donalds and Annes parents, so any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance

----------


## kbrengle

This may not relate at all, but I've just learned that my 3rd great grandmother, Elisabeth Sutherland (1822-1908) from Latheron had an illegitimate child, Donald McKay (born abt. 1844-45). His father was also a Donald McKay, but I have no information on him.

----------

